# World record deer, no lie



## Dak

Here's a picture of the new world record whitetail. It was taken by the
cousin of my brother's, brother-in-law's, uncle's, best friend's,
son-in-law's cousin.

Reportedly it will score 603 1/8 by B&C standard and was shot northwest of
Galt, MO.

Supposedly, this deer had killed a bull, two Land Rovers and six hunters
in the last two weeks alone. They said he was in a fierce fight with Bigfoot when he was shot.


----------



## R y a n

Dak said:


> Here's a picture of the new world record whitetail. It was taken by the
> cousin of my brother's, brother-in-law's, uncle's, best friend's,
> son-in-law's cousin.
> 
> Reportedly it will score 603 1/8 by B&C standard and was shot northwest of
> Galt, MO.
> 
> Supposedly, this deer had killed a bull, two Land Rovers and six hunters
> in the last two weeks alone. They said he was in a fierce fight with Bigfoot when he was shot.


This must have been the Missouri Monarch's son.

I wonder how hard it was for Chaz to get that in the back of his truck!

Nice buck!


----------



## USSapper

> truck


Truck?????? Camaro :wink: [/quote]


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

that is indeed chaz' deer.
but thats not chaz, thats his 18 month old son.


----------



## bigbuck144

how in the world did that deer walk! :lol: :lol: i mean c'mon those antlers have to way alot just for him to carry with his head!jeez!!!!!!! VERY NICE BUCK!  and CONGRATS TO HIM!  :sniper: :beer:


----------



## 308

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sasha and Abby

LMFAO x 1000


----------



## 10 gauge

I know about these type of deer and that one was just a baby. You should of let him grow a couple more years and he would have been worthy of a mount. :jammin:


----------



## sotaman

hey thats photo shopped look at the shadows...


----------



## ac700wildcat

sotaman said:


> hey thats photo shopped look at the shadows...


lol


----------



## joebobhunter4

ac700wildcat said:


> sotaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey thats photo shopped look at the shadows...
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

haha, wonder if he was serious or kidding...


----------



## ghostbuster

ya whatever they look like they are elk horns


----------



## Bgunit68

Here is a deer with 3 sets of tines. Unfortunately, one isn't his


----------

